# Freeride Glossary



## crash_test_dummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Help .. please! I have no idea most of the time what the foo you guys are talking about. I mean, here's an excerpt from an article on PinkBike:

We were having a blast hitting some new gaps and pinning some fresh dirt when we ran into a fairly large hip that was a bit technical to get speed for. Our whole gang practiced the run in for about half an hour, each of us trying to decide if it was worth the risk to hit this new hip gap.

The lip itself was a bit poor compared to the quality of the other lips on this trail. I decided that it wasn't worth the risk to hit the gap, but Jesse decided to Ginny pig the booter, and see how she goes.​
So .. is there a glossary of FR/DH terms out there? Or perhaps you can help a non-hucking XC'er by posting some terms and meanings.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Pinning: nailin' it, shreddin the gnar, going mad nasty quickzorz, feelin the vibe, in the zone, etc.

Hip: type of jump. 

Run in: part of trail thats just before an obstacle, be it wood, dirt or whatever you make obstacles out of. 

Ginny Pig: First person to hip an obstacle/jump/whatever. usually gets mad props when he eats sh*t because he has served his friends well and taken one for the team.

Booter: Similar to a kicker. a jump that "boots" you up vertically.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Another one! 

What on earth does "BRAAAAP" or "BRAAAAPING!" mean?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Moto sounds... Twistin the throttle. Kinda like putting playing cards in your spokes.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

BRAAAPPP and Pinning it are usually interchangeable. i always shout BRAAPPP before i hit a drop for the first time. Helps clear the mind.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hip...type of jump where you hit it to either side but only one way


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

"Fo SHizo My Bizo." 
Means 
"Hey Bob, go do thet drop over there."
"Heeeezay for Sheezay!"
Means
"Hey Carl, you screamed like a girl off that last drop."

So dont act a foo and remember you too can DH slang now with the greatest of them. You and your posse can now put the smack down on the local DH trails and school all the poser XC wannabe DH G's....
"Keep it rubber side down my DHiotch."


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> "Fo SHizo My Bizo."
> Means
> "Hey Bob, go do thet drop over there."
> "Heeeezay for Sheezay!"
> ...


Word...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Word...


To yer mother! 
Means:
"Dude if you ever scream off a drop like that again, I'll beat you!"


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> To yer mother!
> Means:
> "Dude if you ever scream off a drop like that again, I'll beat you!"


Lately, me and one of my riding buddies have been quoting popular movies... Borat and Joe Dirt mostly... MMMM Not so good. NIIIIIIICE and You're Joe Meteorite and I'm Joe Dirt!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

LMAO! We quote schwartzaneger and the Jugegrnaut from x-men.
You can hear loud accented yells and quotes coming from vcarious parts of the trail all while bombing down the mtn.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> LMAO! We quote schwartzaneger and the Jugegrnaut from x-men.
> You can hear loud accented yells and quotes coming from vcarious parts of the trail all while bombing down the mtn.


Oh yeah... Predator and Commando all the time! Total Recall sometimes...


----------



## Ride320 (Mar 4, 2007)

we quote talledega nights, it gets you pumped to go fast


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)

one of my personal favorites is from this clip starting at about 40 seconds:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Two pimps no hoes


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Oh yeah... Predator and Commando all the time! Total Recall sometimes...


GET TO DA CHOPPAHHH!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> GET TO DA CHOPPAHHH!


Actually, when I dump my bike, I quote Jesse Ventura... "I ain't got time to bleed..."


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Actually, when I dump my bike, I quote Jesse Ventura... "I ain't got time to bleed..."


LMAO!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> LMAO!


Another good one for when your bro dumps his bike: "You give our position one more time, I'll bleed you, real quiet, leave ya here... got that?"


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

here are some more..

digger : really bad wreck / crash
banger : when you land a hard trick or land a big trick really smooth
dead sailor : when you are in the air and kind of just lock up or get all stiff
bail : when you give up on a trick after you have started
rag doll : when you wreck and go flailing down the mountain
death cookies : those baseball size rocks that knock your bike / front tire around the trail
gutter bunny : some one who just rides a bike to get around ( not a insult just a slang term)
LBS : Local Bike Shop
endo : when you go over the handle bars


thats about all i can think of, are their any for the letter U?


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

"OWNED"


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

18 means hella retarded. Stupid.

Yadadamean means you know?

Thizz is pills

Scrapers are cars 

Perkin is drunk

Thizzin is high

Hopefully that helps you.

A hip is a jump with a turn in it of at least 190*.

Pinning it is used after you end up in the hospital. Someone went too fast, and went to the hospital to get pinned up. So its when you get hurt.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i have never heard pinning it used that way. Everyone i shred with says "pinning it" as they are going as fast as they can. like when you pin the throttle on a dirt bike.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

hab1b said:


> i have never heard pinning it used that way. Everyone i shred with says "pinning it" as they are going as fast as they can. like when you pin the throttle on a dirt bike.


Sorry buddy, but you're 100% wrong and your friends don't even know what they're saying!


----------



## Alandrex (Aug 11, 2005)

ive never heard it used that way either. Just as really nailing the run or jump.


----------



## Ride320 (Mar 4, 2007)

i ride dirtbikes and pinning it on a dirbike is going all out fast as possible, so wouldnt it be the same for mtb


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Alandrex said:


> ive never heard it used that way either. Just as really nailing the run or jump.


Yeah I already explained this. It is not used in that sense. Please get your vocab straight because I find it really annoying when people misuse words.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Ride320 said:


> i ride dirtbikes and pinning it on a dirbike is going all out fast as possible, so wouldnt it be the same for mtb


Dude, I've explained this like 12 times. It is not going fast in dirtbiking. I don't know who you dirtbike with, but I ride with James Stewart and we never use it to mean 'go fast.' thats the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

i perfer nailing it for jumps and such

pinning it defiently means goes all out.. braaap


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

yea i dont know what you are talking about. it seems like to me (and everyone who is not you) pinning it is going all out. I race DH in college in CO and we definitly always say pinning it in this manner or we just simply scream BRAAPPP..!!!! Thats why people alwas say

"Pin it to Win it" what sense would that make if you were talking about getting wrecked?

EDIT: I dont dirt bike so i dont know who James Stewart is, but i tend to ignore people who name drop like you just did... claimer.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

hab1b said:


> yea i dont know what you are talking about. it seems like to me (and everyone who is not you) pinning it is going all out. I race DH in college in CO and we definitly always say pinning it in this manner or we just simply scream BRAAPPP..!!!! Thats why people alwas say
> 
> "Pin it to Win it" what sense would that make if you were talking about getting wrecked?
> 
> EDIT: I dont dirt bike so i dont know who James Stewart is, but i tend to ignore people who name drop like you just did... claimer.


Sweet I wish I raced DH in college in Colorado too.... Unfortunately that doesn't change the true definition of pin it. Think what you want to think, but you obviously haven't been freeriding very long. When I met Josh Bender he used it in the same sense as me, too.


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> LMAO! We quote schwartzaneger......
> You can hear loud accented yells and quotes coming from vcarious parts of the trail all while bombing down the mtn.


Like this?


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

"BRAAAAP" may just be the most annoying term in mtb history.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

matt said:


> Sweet I wish I raced DH in college in Colorado too.... Unfortunately that doesn't change the true definition of pin it. Think what you want to think, but you obviously haven't been freeriding very long. When I met Josh Bender he used it in the same sense as me, too.


So you are gonna sit here and tell me that when Graves had "pin it ya fairy" written on his top tube it meant go fall so they have to pin the bones back together? I hear ya on the fact that "pinning it" could mean what you are saying in terms of a broken bone but 99.9% of the times its used in the context of MTBing i'm gonna say you are wrong... feel free to continue your argument.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

matt said:


> When I met Josh Bender he used it in the same sense as me, too.


Really? Well i met Jesus once, and he used "pinning" as going all out.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

"Ginny pig" - it's actually Guinea Pig.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

njhcx4xlife said:


> So you are gonna sit here and tell me that when Graves had "pin it ya fairy" written on his top tube it meant go fall so they have to pin the bones back together? I hear ya on the fact that "pinning it" could mean what you are saying in terms of a broken bone but 99.9% of the times its used in the context of MTBing i'm gonna say you are wrong... feel free to continue your argument.


Haha.

I've just been messing with y'all to entertain myself while I can't ride. I pinned it and now I'm at home with a broken bone.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

matt said:


> Haha.
> 
> I've just been messing with y'all to entertain myself while I can't ride. I pinned it and now I'm at home with a broken bone.


Haha... you really got some people goin. what did you break?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

njhcx4xlife said:


> Haha... you really got some people goin. what did you break?


nothing... i just wanted to say pinned one more time.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

hab1b said:


> i dont know who James Stewart is


Damn you should kill yourself please


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i had a feeling you were fuxing with us..

oh and btw the only reason i mentioned i raced at school was for a joke, as i called you a claimer in a post i was claiming in. it was funnier in my head.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

GnaR9 said:


> "BRAAAAP" may just be the most annoying term in mtb history.


Lately, I would say greasy and flowey closely following... (Did I spell flowey right? Is it even a word?)

"Conan, what is best in life?..."


----------



## crash_test_dummy (Jun 18, 2005)

hab1b said:


> here are some more..
> 
> digger : really bad wreck / crash
> banger : when you land a hard trick or land a big trick really smooth
> ...


on one for "U" I have so far is "unobtanium" But I think that's more of roadie origin.


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

FYI, "SRALP" is the new term. It can be used many different ways. As in, I _sralped_ that run. Or, man this bike really _sralpes_ turns. Or, opps, I think I _sralped_ my pants.

Now get hip.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

GnaR9 said:


> "BRAAAAP" may just be the most annoying term in mtb history.[/QUOTE
> 
> same with me. ive started using 'get it' as a sub. i use this when rock crawling and it seems to work well :thumbsup:


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

matt said:


> Dude, I've explained this like 12 times. It is not going fast in dirtbiking. I don't know who you dirtbike with, but I ride with James Stewart and we never use it to mean 'go fast.' thats the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


pinned is hitting the throttle stop pin on a motorcycle. to hold the throttle pinned it to hold it all the way back. but yeah, you are gay...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

GnaR9 said:


> FYI, "SRALP" is the new term. It can be used many different ways. As in, I _sralped_ that run. Or, man this bike really _sralpes_ turns. Or, opps, I think I _sralped_ my pants.
> 
> Now get hip.


Dude, you got that off the sound clip from "Debbie does (something). PERV!:thumbsup:


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Dude, you got that off the sound clip from "Debbie does (something). PERV!:thumbsup:


Haha, actually Coma13 said it about something in Fontucky. It just kind of stuck. So now we shralp (apparently I've been mis-spelling it) the gnar daily. Shralp'n good times. 
But I will have to research this "Debbie does ...... " you talk of, maybe I'll shralp it solo a few times.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

crash_test_dummy said:


> on one for "U" I have so far is "unobtanium" But I think that's more of roadie origin.


Funny thing is, Oakley sunglasses actually trademarked that word. You owe them some money now!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Vren vren, is what i use to replace Brap. Brap is played hard. 
Every time i take off to hit a line, it's, Vren vren.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Vren vren, is what i use to replace Brap. Brap is played hard.
> Every time i take off to hit a line, it's, Vren vren.


is that regional dialectic? I pronounce it VruM vruMMM and a good BANZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAI as you fall off (in control, huck, drop, chuck or blast a grossly large gape etc..) of something large is always a good mantra,


----------



## crash_test_dummy (Jun 18, 2005)

SJensen said:


> GnaR9 said:
> 
> 
> > "BRAAAAP" may just be the most annoying term in mtb history.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## crash_test_dummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Dusty Bottoms said:


> Funny thing is, Oakley sunglasses actually trademarked that word. You owe them some money now!


Over hyping marketing ****s.:nonod:


----------



## daverach2478 (Oct 12, 2006)

....what's a G-out?


----------



## fuel426 (Jan 15, 2012)

When you loose gravity, ergo....


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

fuel426 said:


> When you loose gravity, ergo....


If you're going to resurrect a 5 year old thread, at least give the right answer...


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

matt said:


> I ride with James Stewart and we never use it to mean 'go fast.' thats the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


I know this comment is several years old but...

Funny stuff... :nono:


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Ro.nin said:


> "Ginny pig" - it's actually Guinea Pig.


Truth. That one probably would have made sense immediately if the post in question had been written by someone who actually knew the meaning of the term, and/or was literate enough to spell it properly.

Guinea pig - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I bet that guy writes a lot of youtube comments too. We need to find those people and eradicate them before they get a chance to reproduce.


----------



## fuel426 (Jan 15, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> If you're going to resurrect a 5 year old thread, at least give the right answer...


I just wanted to have 5 posts. :madman:


----------

